# Hello and Lawyers (Moraira/Javea)!



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm glad I found this place. It looks really useful.

I am looking to buy a holiday home now with a view to retiring to Spain in around 5 years and am in the process of getting everything in place ready to buy around September time - or maybe earlier if a dream property comes up at the right price. I think I prefer to wait for the referendum result before jumping in though.

I have always been of the view that it is best to get a lawyer completely independent of the estate agent and vendor and am just looking for the views of others on this.

Hamiltons (Moraira) see no problem in them suggesting a lawyer (but I guess they wouldn't) and a mate has just bought in Mijas with the same lawyer acting on behalf of him and the vendor!

If completely independent is the only way to go and not just the preferred option does anyone have any recommendations for an English speaking lawyer in the Moraira/Javea/Jalon valley areas?

Also, how do survey's work? Is it similar to here where I can offer subject to survey or do I need to get a survey done to inform my offer? Who does the surveys and who appoints them? Do we just find an independent and if so again do you have any suggestions? Banks won't be involved as I will effectively be a cash buyer.

Thanks in advance.

R.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rheumatoid said:


> If completely independent is the only way to go and not just the preferred option does anyone have any recommendations for an English speaking lawyer in the Moraira/Javea/Jalon valley areas?
> 
> Also, how do survey's work? Is it similar to here where I can offer subject to survey or do I need to get a survey done to inform my offer? Who does the surveys and who appoints them? Do we just find an independent and if so again do you have any suggestions? Banks won't be involved as I will effectively be a cash buyer.
> 
> ...


Nooooooo - please look for a good lawyer first then add in an interpreter as wel if required. Don't look for an English speaking one as your priority!

Surveys in Spain are carried out by architects whom you would instruct either before an offer or afterwards.


----------



## Fal1309 (Apr 15, 2016)

Architects are the key to property I believe in Spain. How do you go about finding one and then seeing if they are a good one? 
I will be needing one in the Javea area within the next year as wanting to buy a do-er upper and maybe extend.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Fal1309 said:


> Architects are the key to property I believe in Spain. How do you go about finding one and then seeing if they are a good one?
> I will be needing one in the Javea area within the next year as wanting to buy a do-er upper and maybe extend.



:welcome:

I would say, go and talk to the planning office in your local town hall. They will be able to recommend someone.

You'll have to get to know them anyway as you'll be needing to get licences even for the most mundane of tasks.


----------



## Fal1309 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok, thank you for that advise.

As I want to buy in Javea where is the town hall? Do they speak english or Dutch?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a look here.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Comunidad_Valenciana__Murcia_and_Albacete.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fal1309 said:


> Ok, thank you for that advise.
> 
> As I want to buy in Javea where is the town hall? Do they speak english or Dutch?


First point of call if you don't speak Spanish would be the Help Desk at the Oficina de Atención Ciudadanos (OAC) which is at Portal del Clot in the 'old town'. They speak English & other languages (not sure about Dutch though).


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I used Francisco Corona of Corona Solicitors, [email protected] and would recommend him.

He is based just outside Gandia, but covers the area. He can also arrange an architect, as he did with our purchase.


----------

